# Peak Health Systems



## jifnif (Oct 12, 2010)

I have read the threads on past peak experiences and wanted to see if I can get some fresh opinions since some of the posts are a bit outdated.  I am looking into this company and want to make sure the company is secure for employment and that people that work there are generally happy with the company.  I have a full time job that I have been with for over 13 years but need a remote job.  Anyone with anything to say, I would love to know your experiences.  Thank you!!


----------



## pamcopeland (Oct 12, 2010)

*Cpc,cpma*

I am currently layed off from Peak and have been since the middle of September.


----------



## jifnif (Oct 15, 2010)

How long have you been with them?  I sent you a private message.  Can you offer any other info?


----------



## srich64 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, I sent you a private message


----------



## Lekishak (Oct 19, 2010)

*Peak*

I've been with the company since Sept. of this year and currently out of work. I have other jobs so it really didn't matter to me. I didn't like how they seem to be in need of coders A.S.A.P and then the contract was sooooo screwed up that it was dropped. They are suppose to be hooked up with another contract and we are suppose to start bact up in a week or two hopefully. I'm just glad I didn't leave another gig for them. When they're up and running it seems like it'll be a good company.


----------

